# Mutt's Multi-Strain Grow



## Mutt (Oct 26, 2006)

Well, After my catastrophe. I've pretty much started over.
The one in the bubbler is a cutting of an NL. That one has a story. It never rooted and never died. Just started to yellow recently. It was green for over 2 months. So its turned into a pet project with me.   Pretty much grow or die. hahaha. 
The one that has a couple of nodes to it is one of my bagseed starts that didn't suffer much damage after the fiasco. I like to grow a "whats it gonna be" plant.  

Enough with the charity cases...now the real fun.
(3) Afghan Dream x GodBud just broke ground.
(3) Juicy Fruit x Champagne Just starting to break the surface.

In the bags
(4) AD x G13
(4) Juicy Fruit x Cindy99
(4) AD x C99

I'll weed out the weaker males and females and select the best. I'll prolly keep one male and 1 female of each. then weed out more after the smoke test. Of course flower the females I don't want to keep.

In a cab in the other room. of course my NL mom. But heck I got pictures plastered everywhere of NL so not worth the server space.

(2) 40W 4' tube flos (cool white)
(4) 42W compact florous (2 cool whites, 2 Soft whites)

This is to get things started.

I'm considering closing off the tub section for veg and prop. and adding a shelf above for flower. but then I'd prolly have to train em. I'm torn between my cab and just doing everything in the tub. We'll see after thing progress.

The camera setting was off. so things look "faded" I gotta mess with it.
I also got to go to wal-mart today and get two new tubes. those are older and don't have the brightness. but they are workin ok for new sprouts.
I moved everything to the center so ya can see the plants. but they moved right back under them lights.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 26, 2006)

*Man those sound like some nice crosses Mutt. I like the sounds of the Juicy Fruit x Champagne, and the Juicy Fruit x Cindy99. I'm sending all my GREEN FEMALE MOJO your way for this grow seeing how were not gonna need it for awhile (clones).   Gonna be following this journal from beginning to end so be sure and keep them updates coming including pics.  Good luck man. *


----------



## rockydog (Oct 26, 2006)

Those do sound like some awesome crosses. I cant wait to see this one pan out Mutt.


----------



## skunk (Oct 26, 2006)

gl. buddy.


----------



## Mutt (Oct 28, 2006)

I'll be doing a weekly journal. So I can keep track of growth. I spaced the sprouting 1 week apart. I have 9 more that need to break ground. Not including my wifes 2. Its HER First Grow!!!! I'm not allowed to water them or anything. Those are her babies.   She's all excited. I hope they grow good for her. She has a great green thumb.

So here is my first batch. Seedling stage. I need to get my hands on some plastic tags I just shoved some paper tags in there for the time being.


----------



## Mutt (Oct 28, 2006)

Well here is the ole "what it gonna be"
It seems to be bouncing back from the stress ok.


----------



## Mutt (Oct 28, 2006)

Well heres the "Charity Case". This thing is about one sad clone. I know she's gonna hermie. It reminds me of a horror flick where the monster gets shot 100X thrown off a cliff then put in the bottom of the lake, but still don't die. 
Still a little green to her tho. I won't let her go until everything is toast.  
But I don't think she's gonna root.  
but hey, gives me something to do. 
The stem is emmersed in bubbling water and I mist her twice a day.


----------



## Mutt (Oct 28, 2006)

Figured I'd post my chems if anyone is curious.
I want to get away from the Dyna-gro..but looks like I'm stuck with it for a long while.   Hey it was only 20 bucks for a gallon. I want to switch to the Gen. Hydro Maxi series. I really like that line. I look for hydro ferts with recipes for soil and foilar spray as well. Only 1-part mixes. not the 3-part ones. I like it easy for my simple mind. LOL
The superthive I only use for the watering right after transplant. It works great for me during that time. but don't use it any other time.


----------



## Reverend Willis (Oct 28, 2006)

Hiya Mutt. How's stuff? That's one sick lookin' little clone. I'd recommend taking it out back and shooting it but that would be a waste of a good bullet. Nah, it just might make it. Green mojo and Karma work in weird ways. We pull for the underdogs in life. I think that plant qualifies.
Somehow I missed your fiasco. I'll have to read some older posts to see what happened. 

I agree with you on the "simple" ferts. I use the 2-part GH Flora Nova and wish I could simplify further. I want to go organic at some point. You mentioned in your note the Superthrive being used at transplant time. I've got a couple of questions if'n you don't mind. How long have you been using ST? What amount do you use? 

Here's my latest. Gonna harvest this one for Thanksgiving. All the best.


----------



## Mutt (Oct 28, 2006)

Hey REV. Your title cracks me up man.  

Yeah my clone is pretty sad. LOL, but thats why its a charity case. Not ready to pull the plug even though it looks terminal. HAHAHA 

I been using ST since my first indoor grow. I found using it too much can have a -impact. but during transplant I found a much faster recover time. Plus the B1 never hurt. I would prefer to use ThriveAlive (no hormones). but can't find it anywhere around here. and I don't like paying shipping and handling for something I can find similar.  

I just put a cap full per gallon of water. the cap is a hair under a 1/4 tsp. 

Tidbit tho, I've been told NOT to use ST during flower though, not sure why, but I listened. Maybe because of the hormone thats in it.


You bud looks great man.


----------



## Elephant Man (Oct 28, 2006)

Looking good Mutt!  Now I knew there was no way you could have got the tub from her, I see she did not actually give it up, just found a better use for it.  Two Green Thumbs Up!


----------



## rockydog (Oct 28, 2006)

Good Luck with the clone in the last pic man.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 29, 2006)

*Damn Mutt your gonna have yourself a jungle in there before ya know it. Here is some GREEN MOJO for the wifes two babies.  *


----------



## dream grower (Oct 29, 2006)

C'mon Mutt, if anyone can save it , you can!  Way Good Luck on the grow


----------



## rockydog (Oct 29, 2006)

Hey Mutt I cant wait to see what some of these strains look like


----------



## Mutt (Oct 30, 2006)

I was outa town for a couple of days. When I came back. I was in a great mood.  
All but 2 broke the surface.  The clone looks hideous tho.   She ain't gonna make it.   But still haven't "pulled the plug" yet.  

Goin to wally world and putting another 4' flo fixture in and replacing the other tube flos. That should help some.

The flash didn't go off. I'll get a better pic tomorrow. but was happy to see sprouts all over the place.


----------



## Elephant Man (Oct 30, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> I was outa town for a couple of days. When I came back. I was in a great mood.
> All but 2 broke the surface. The clone looks hideous tho.  She ain't gonna make it.  But still haven't "pulled the plug" yet.
> 
> Goin to wally world and putting another 4' flo fixture in and replacing the other tube flos. That should help some.
> ...


 
Considered overdriving them?  I noticed you are having to add heat.


----------



## rockydog (Oct 30, 2006)

lookin good, congrats on the breakthrough. I am the same way, I wont pull the plug until it is wilted over.


----------



## Mutt (Oct 30, 2006)

Elephant Man said:
			
		

> Considered overdriving them? I noticed you are having to add heat.


 
No that is just a heater fan, I'm using only on fan mode. No heat. Maint. 75-78F and 45% r/h. I think I'm falling in love with the bathroom grow. Got the exhaust fan going too.

I replaced the flos in the 4'. gonna add another 4' fixture tomorrow. I think they will perk right up with an extra 6K lumens. giving me a total of 24K lumens.  I'm gonna let that sit for about a month then start adding the HIDs.


----------



## ZenLunatic (Oct 31, 2006)

Outstanding brother Mutt!!

I'm very excited, will be following your journal religiously bro 

Cheers and good green mojo...

zL


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 31, 2006)

*Looking good Mutt. Can't wait for those babies to turn into ladies.  *


----------



## Mutt (Nov 1, 2006)

Bagseed Week 3.


----------



## Mutt (Nov 1, 2006)

Been a Week since they broke ground.


----------



## Mutt (Nov 1, 2006)

End of week one since breaking ground.


----------



## Mutt (Nov 1, 2006)

BTW The clone died.  
Its as dead as it can get. 
Can't say I didn't give it a try though.


----------



## LdyLunatic (Nov 2, 2006)

poor clone    but i am certain you will be doing just fine with everything else you have left  

looks great....mind if i take my pick?


----------



## Mutt (Nov 2, 2006)

Did some work today. 
I divided the area up. I still have to get the wall covered with something reflective. I'm gonna swing by Home of Da Pot and see what I can find tomorrow.
But the lower half is a 32" high veg. area and the rest is for flower.
See bagseed is good for something. Can we say "Test Monkey". LOL

For some darn reason I keep forgetting to take the bar of soap out. I guess cuz I don't pick up the soap.


----------



## rockydog (Nov 2, 2006)

Man it is lookin good so far mutt, it'll be real nice when you get themylar or black/whie poly up. I am doin bagseed right now. Testin like you


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Nov 7, 2006)

I love the room Mutt, I'd leave the soap close by for size refference though! lol


----------



## learnin to gro (Nov 7, 2006)

hey mutt looking good those grow faster under flourescents than mine do under an hps 3 weeks they grow fast dont they sorry i havent been postin much been busy with kids and now my xbox360 is broke so i got lots a spare time


----------



## Mutt (Nov 8, 2006)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> I'd leave the soap close by for size refference though! lol


 
I guess I could use it to clean my dirty fingernails.  

Thanks everyone for the replies.
Well I dated all my stuff, so I can just do overall shots until flower.  
Man, I get so impatient during veg. So here is some pics. I just used the flash in another room. HPS just makes pictures WAY too orange.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 8, 2006)

*I see your babies are growing up real fast on ya Mutt. Before ya know it you'll be sending them off to school.   Looking great man keep it up. *


----------



## Sin inc (Nov 9, 2006)

hey nice set up. your looking good their big bro keep it and i will be like mutt lol or big bro grunt


----------



## LdyLunatic (Nov 9, 2006)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Mutt again    man i hate when it says that  

looking great Mutt


----------



## Mutt (Nov 10, 2006)

Well I got done workin early. So I thought I'd post some pics up.
Bagseed is stretchin. 
The Pic with 2 plants is ADXGod
Pic with 3 plants is ADxG13
The the rest of the family:
Juicy Fruit X champagne (that juicy fruit seems to be a bit "n" hungry. I'm gona mix up a little tea in the next day or so if it gets worse.
Rest of the strains are listed below.
The two new sprouts are NL and Blue Mystic. Wifes sprouts died, So I slipped in some new seeds (without her knowing so she don't get heartbroke). I'm helping her out this go around.


----------



## Reverend Willis (Nov 10, 2006)

So, Mutt, are all your plants potty-trained?


----------



## Mutt (Nov 10, 2006)

Reverend Willis said:
			
		

> So, Mutt, are all your plants potty-trained?


 
Nope they still go in the tub. LOL


----------



## Zarnon (Nov 15, 2006)

Very nice Mutt.   You look very handy with a hammer... dag... 

I need to build a small fluro room to veg and clone with a relatively cheap fan.    Any suggestions?


----------



## Elephant Man (Nov 15, 2006)

Hey Mutt, I was working on my aerocloner and thought, 'wonder if Mutt would be interested in trying something like this in the tub?'

See if the pics in my grow journal give ya any ideas  .


----------



## Mutt (Nov 17, 2006)

Due to the recent events, this grow journal is going to be closed. This grow has been dismantled and given away. -Sorry I was unable to complete this grow.


----------

